# Good Games For Bad Computer



## n00b (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a dell. 510MB of RAM. 1.60GHz Processor. I don't know what the graphics card is, it's just whatever came with the laptop (Inspiron 510m). I have Windows XP.

Lately I've been finding that I cannot run any good games because I don't have the system requirements. It's the holidays and I'm incredibly bored so I feel like doing some gaming but I don't know what to play.

Suggestions?

P.S. If it helps, I have a Wii so I'm open to suggestions for that too (although I know good Wii games are few and far between).


----------



## JTM (Jun 28, 2010)

n00b said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a dell. 510MB of RAM. 1.60GHz Processor. I don't know what the graphics card is, it's just whatever came with the laptop (Inspiron 510m). I have Windows XP.
> 
> ...



For the laptop I would check out games like Diablo, StarCraft (originals), Pop Cap games like Plants vs. Zombies and so forth.

For the Wii I would recommend the new Super Mario Galaxies or Metroid Prime!


----------



## massahwahl (Jun 28, 2010)

I hard theres this sweet game called 'mine sweeper' 

Seriously though, JTM summed it up.


----------



## n00b (Jun 28, 2010)

The funny thing is the laptop doesn't actually have minesweeper :/ It also came without Microsoft Office. Our computer guy really should be shot.

Regardless, thanks for the suggestions! I do actually have Diablo II somewhere I just never had space for it but I have an external now, so that won't be an issue.

As for the Wii, I live in Australia and we get Super Mario Galaxy 2 in 3 days. I finished the first one and apparently this one is awesome, so I'm very excited


----------



## Drenlin (Jun 28, 2010)

It might be able to handle Audiosurf, which is ridiculously addictive. It's like $3 on Steam right now...


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 28, 2010)

Rise of Nations. 

Old game... but still amazingly addicting. Gameplay's epic.


----------



## Masterfulks (Jun 28, 2010)

Baldur's Gate 1 and 2.

Diablo 2 should keep you busy for awhile. Maybe Warcraft 3.


----------



## fastdude (Jun 28, 2010)

LEGO stunt rally! For that inner kid inside. Had it on our old family rig, 512 Meg RAM, pentium III, and some GPU so runnish I'm not even going to mention it. Silly but addictive


----------



## Shane (Jun 28, 2010)

If your into FPS "Warrock" might run..its free so worth a try


----------



## GandalftheNew902 (Jun 28, 2010)

Solitaire? lol.


----------



## Turbo10 (Jun 28, 2010)

Pong!!!


----------



## danthrax (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently upgraded my GPU and my computer can handle most games today on high settings and I still find myself playing Diablo II: Lord of Destruction more than any of the others.

So I'd go with that one!!!  Also, Half-Life might be a FPS your machine can handle.  It's less than $5 on Steam right now.


----------



## 1337dingo (Jun 29, 2010)

age of empires 2 age of kings


----------



## wellhellothere (Jul 1, 2010)

What hardley said about Medal of honor, get that and the expansions - the online kept me happy for years. Battlefield 2 almost definitely wont run on that rig though, had trouble running it on a 7800gt years ago. Also:

Worms (series)
Tomb raider 1 and 2
Final fantasy 7 (although its pretty pricey these days)
GTA 1, 2 and london
Age of empires 1 and 2, and conquerors
Stronghold

Theres loads!


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 3, 2010)

You can't beat Micro$oft's Age of Empires II: The Conquerors Expansion and Age of Mythology. Old, yes, but they rock. AOE II:TC is all about medieval times, complete with castles, trebuchets, armies, the whole kit 'n' kaboodle. Will run on computers with a 400 MHz Celeron CPU and 256 MB RAM, with a 4 MB GPU. AOM makes more GPU demands, but you can research that. Both are Real Time Strategy games.


----------



## Samnmaxman (Jul 4, 2010)

what about the sims?
WARNING:the sims is very addicting. giving sims what you want will give you afeeling of power.use suggetion AT YOUR OWN RISK


----------



## Binkstir (Jul 10, 2010)

An old favorite of mine that should run fine on your machine is the first unreal tournament. I don't know if people are still playing those sniper maps but they were a blast. Quake 3 should be fine too


----------

